# How to detect real desktop and remotely accessed(screen shared) desktop?



## Vinay L (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi All,

On Mac Os the Screen Sharing feature is similar to Remote Desktop Service. Is there a way to determine whether the terminal where we are starting the application(our own application) is real desktop or remotely accessed (screen shared) desktop?

For Ex:

I have booted(logged in) the Mac A system with user1 account. From another Mac B machine, i will login to user2 account of Mac A sytem using Screen sharing feature. My application has to run only on real desktop, not on remotely accessed desktop(screen shared). So Is there a way(pro grammatically) to determine whether the terminal where I am starting the application is real desktop or remotely accessed (screen shared) desktop?

Is there any Shared Screen detection mechanism available?

Thanks & Regards,
Vinay


----------

